# Hola - Undecided on new board



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

neversummer is releasing a womens proto type two that sounds right up your alley, but that's next season. 

If you want a groomer board for ice/speed might want to look into camber. crc and rcr's are slower. keep your arbor for trees/pow

For your foot problems, look into new insoles, you probably ran yours out. Many people here like the remind medics. 

Sorry can't give great advice about those boards you've listed, but I think all of them are good choices. The main difference between womens and mens boards would have to be the waist width. Turning will be a lot easier for you since you have tiny feet.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hurting balls of feet can come from too much pressure there, e.g. from a too wide board (if you've not much leverage on toe side turns n traverses you put lot of strain on the balls to gain the same impact on a edge as when on a narrow board you'd only lightly have to push to get the same effect); a too soft boot can increase this problem, cos the boot is too soft and won't transmit your impact so it all ends in your foot balls again.

Getting a good boot is your first point on the list to have a good day


----------



## ambivalent (Mar 13, 2016)

Decided to get another pair of k2 sapera since I really the side pull to tighten around my ankles however I'm worried the same size is now too small... Maybe I just don't recall the breaking period since it's quite tight around the widest toe joint area

Will have to look at the other never summer but I was hoping to have another board I could use mainly and save the arbor for rocky days - it's quite scratch up from the rocks last season


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BTW: considering your question if you should quit riding men's boards: yes. You've got pretty small feet, men's boards are wider, i.e. you run into leverage issues. I only recently quit to ride men's boards and sized down quite a bit to get more narrow boards and the effect of some mm more narrowness is impressive on the feet. So you're going into the right direction with getting a women's board.

Don't know the boards you've listed, only the Flagship, and yes, that one's not the first one would choose if riding trees is a big topic.


----------

